# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الإعاقة.. نظرة المجتمع.. إعانة لا إهانة ،،،

## فرح

* السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*ايااامكم كلها فرح ومحبه وشوووق* 
*نال مجال الإعاقة اهتماما بالغا من جميع النواحي بسبب اقتناع المجتمعات بأن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة كغيرهم من أفراد المجتمع
لهم الحق في الحياة وفي النمو, ارتبط هذا الاهتمام بتغيير النظرة المجتمعية تجاههم وعن اعتبارهم عالة اقتصادية على مجتمعاتهم إلى اعتبارهم جزءاً من الثروة البشرية ولكن بحاجة إلى تنمية قدراتهم وتحقيق القدر الأكبر من مطالبهم واحتياجاتهم.‏
لقد أصبحت المجتمعات تنظر إلى طاقات ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ومكانتهم بدل النظر إلى إعاقتهم والدليل على ذلك صدور مجموعة من القوانين والتشريعات الدولية والمحلية التي تؤكد على حقوقهم.‏
فالإعاقة مشكلة تفرض على أصحابها حاجات اجتماعية ونفسية وتربوية وطبية واقتصادية خاصة لا يمكن إشباعها إلا بواسطة تأهيل شامل والوقوف على الآثار السلبية التي تعيق اندماجهم في المجتمع, ويظهر هذا التأثير عندما تتدخل مجموعة من العوامل الاجتماعية والنفسية والاقتصادية والتربوية في بعض جوانب حياة الفرد ومنها نظرة المجتمع السلبية وآثارها المتمثلة بالآتي:‏
الآثار الاجتماعية‏
إن نظرة المجتمع السلبية تجاه ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة كعامل اجتماعي تؤدي إلى زيادة إعاقة الأفراد لأنهم يشكلون اتجاهات ومشاعر خاصة إزاء أنفسهم ما يؤدي إلى إحاطات واضطرابات انفعالية تؤدي إلى ازدواج في الإعاقة (فالطفل معوق وفي مجتمع معوق) فنظرة الناس السلبية تمثل عائقا يحول دون تمكين ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة من التكيف وبالتالي قد تظهر انحرافات سلوكية عن المعايير الاجتماعية مثل الجنوح والجريمة والانحراف عن العادات والتقاليد وعدم الشعور بالاحترام أو تكوين علاقات اجتماعية أو القيام بمهارات اجتماعية مثل إشباع الحاجات الأساسية وعدم الاعتماد على الذات أو التعاون أو القيام بعمل جماعي والعجز عن مراعاة النظام والأعراف وتقاليد المجتمع إضافة إلى اضطراب الأداء والتكيف مع البيئة والاتكالية وعدم الارتباط بالمجتمع والانتماء إليه أو للأسرة والأصدقاء دون إشراف دائم ومباشر في حياتهم.‏
تمثل نظرة الناس وتعاملهم السلبي مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة عائقا يحول دون تمكينهم من التكيف في القيام بأدوارهم الاجتماعية بسبب الجهل الذي يؤدي إلى الخوف من الإعاقة واعتقادهم الخاطئ باستحالة اندماج ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في المجتمع أولا فائدة منهم وهم بحاجة إلى الشفقة والرعاية.‏
الآثار النفسية‏
إن نظرة الناس السلبية لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة تؤثر في النواحي النفسية المتمثلة بالآتي:‏

1- الشعور بالفشل والانسحابية والعدوانية وضحالة الميول والاهتمام واضطراب مفهوم الذات وعدم الاتزان الانفعالي وتتشكل لديهم ردود فعل عاطفية وانفعالية سلبية.‏
2- ظهور المشاعر غير المتزنة وعدم توجيه المشاعر تبعا للمواقف الخاصة.‏
3- الشعور الزائد بالعجز والإحساس بالضعف والاستسلام للإعاقة والقلق والخوف من المجهول وعدم الشعور بالأمن وعدم الاطمئنان إلى حالتهم أو للغير.‏
4- عدم التوافق النفسي الذي يسبب انحرافاً سلوكياً مثل العدوانية والغش والسرقة والكذب والشجار والعزلة والتبعية والعنف والشراسة والتذمر والنقمة والقلق والخوف.‏
5- فقدان في الشخصية مثل الشعور بالنقص والعصبية الزائدة وعدم تقدير الذات والقلق وسرعة الإثارة والخجل المفرط, وتوجيه العدوانية والإنكار..الخ أو سيادة مظاهر السلوك الدفاعي مثل التعويض وإسقاط الأفعال العكسية للتبرير.‏
6- ظهور أنواع من الاستجابات التعويضية المفرطة مثل الاستياء من النفس, ولوم المجتمع لتحيزه ضدهم ويشعرون بأنهم يعاملون بطريقة غير عادلة فيتجنبون الاتصالات الاجتماعية والتنافس مع الغير والتمركز حول الذات.‏
7- الشعور بأنهم أقل من الشخص السليم ويتعلقون بالأشياء التي تجرح شعورهم, كما يقومون بتفسير اتجاهات سليمي البنية نحوهم بحيث تتلاءم واتجاهاتهم على أنهم أقل من الأسوياء ومنبوذون لوجود الإعاقة لديهم.‏
8- التعرض لاضطرابات انفعالية وسوء التوافق نتيجة للتنشئة الاجتماعية غير الصحيحة, وفقدان دوافع العمل وإطفاء جذوة الطموح والتطلع إلى غد أفضل والإحساس بالاضطهاد فيميلون إلى الانكماش في علاقاتهم الاجتماعية.‏
الآثار التعليمية‏
ينظر المجتمع لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة على أنهم يسببون إرباكات على الأطفال الأسوياء في التدريس والتعليم, ما يغلب عليهم الخوف من الفشل فيقود ذلك إلى العزلة والنبذ من زملائهم واخفاض التحصيل الدراسي وعدم القدرة على مسايرة البرامج التعليمية والتدريبية مع الأسوياء ما يسبب في زيادة نسبة الأميين بينهم.‏
الآثار المهنية‏
إن العمل ضروري كما هو معروف لأنه يتغلب على الشعور بالنقص أو العجز وتحقيق الذات ويوفر مجالا للوجود الإنساني والكرامة البشرية وتحقيق التوافق النفسي والاجتماعي والكسب والاستقلال الذاتي, ولكن اتجاه المجتمع ونظرته السلبية تجاه ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة وعدم قبولهم لأنهم غير قادرين على العمل يؤثر على عدم القدرة على اكتساب مهنة معينة أو القيام بنشاط اقتصادي أو عمل معين, وبالتالي يبقى معظمهم عاطلين عن العمل ونسبة البطالة بينهم عالية, فمعظمهم يتعرضون للرفض في التشغيل لعدم إيمان أصحاب العمل والثقة بقدراتهم والرفض من أرباب العمل ولاسيما القطاع الخاص والقيود المفروضة على أنواع الأعمال التي يستطيعون القيام بها.‏
ما يؤدي إلى ظهور المخاوف والقلق للمستقبل, وبالتالي يشكلون عبئا على المجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه.‏
يحتاج التعامل مع ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة إلى بذل الجهود ليكونوا فاعلين, وبالمقابل يجب إعداد المجتمع لتقبلهم والابتعاد عن التعامل معهم بشفقة وعطف, وتطوير الخدمات, والقيام بعملية التوازن بينهم وبين أسرهم, وتوازنهم النفسي بالإحساس بالرعاية الكاملة, فالبيت هو النواة التي تبعث التغيير ويجب توفير التربية الخاصة التي تؤدي إلى اكتسابهم مهارات لغوية وحسية وبدنية واجتماعية وتطور ملكاتهم الوجدانية والإدراكية.‏

يتطلب التصدي للآثار السلبية الوقوف على بعض الإجراءات وهي الآتية:‏
1- فهم الإعاقة من خلال التأثير على أفراد المجتمع وتنويرهم وإقناعهم بأن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة فئات فعالة في المجتمع.‏
2- القيام بعملية تكييف وتلاؤم يقوم بها ذوو الاحتياجات الخاصة وتغيير مواقفهم تجاه أنفسهم وتجاه إعاقتهم.‏
3- القضاء على الأفكار التقليدية والممارسات والنظرة السلبية تجاه ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة والآخرين.‏
وتبني التشريعات التي تجعل التميز ضدهم أمرا غير قانوني وغير مشروع وإدراج تشريعات الإعاقة على الدستور وكتب القوانين.‏
إن أهم طريقة للتأثير في تغيير الصورة السلبية تجاه ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في المجتمع يتم عبر وسائل الإعلام المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية بقوتها وسيطرتها على الناس والمجتمع**.‏** 

تمنياااتي لجميع بالصحه والعااافيه 
م/ن
**
*

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآحب ،،*

*كلآم سليم فروح 100 % ..* 

*مُجتمعنآ المشكله مع إن فيه حالآت من ذوي الإحتيآجآت مو قليله نوعآ مآ*

*آقل شي في المستشفى هو يمكن شعورهم إللي دآخل الشفقه اوو بس نضرآتهم*

*تضيق الخلق ،*

*عمومآ ،*

*تسلمي فروح ع الطرح الروعه =) ..~*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،*

*مآإنحرم جديدش قمر ،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## نبراس،،،

بالفعل نظرة المجتمع والعاامل مع هذه الفئه
يمييل للقسااوه والنظره الدونييه للاسف
وهذا ما يضااعف الالم على هذه الفئه 
كل الشكر لك اختي فرح
والله يقومش بالسلامه يارب
دمتي بعين الله

----------


## اسير الهوى

موضوع رائع خيتي فرح

الجميل ان مجتمعاتنا في هذه الآونة قد وعت في هذا المجال

فتغيرت تلك النظرات المحبطة لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة

فنرى ماحققه هؤلاء الناس الذين هم كغيرهم من نجاحات على الصعيد العلمي والعملي والحياتي

لما نالوه من ثقة المجتمع

.........

سلمت يداك

ولتكوني بخير

----------


## فرح

يسلموووووو 
مــــــلآمــــح* نــــبراااس ** اســــير الهوى...
يعطيكم الف عااافيه 
وتسلمووو لي ع الحضووور الطيييب 
لاخلاولاعدم من نووور توااااصلكم 
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه
المعذره ع التقصير

----------

